# Oak for a Roubo Workbench?



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

Any thoughts? Is oak a solid enough wood for a work bench? I have a line on some really old dry oak and I figured it's time to start making a Roubo workbench. Thoughts?

-Joe Kwon


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

if it's free, I say go for it! should be good enough material for a workbench top/base


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

What type of oak?


----------



## ktable (May 23, 2012)

Yeah if it is free, go for it! By the way what do you think about this table?

http://www.benchmarktable.com/v/vspfiles/Benchmark_Pro_Package/#


----------



## Joekwon80 (Mar 16, 2012)

I believe its white oak.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Oak will make a great workbench be it red or white oak. Oak is a bit hard to mill if its old and very dry, just take your time and it will make a very heavy and strong workbench. Also wrapping the edges of the bench with a contrasting color of hard wood will make a very hansome bench…


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Joe, it should be fine. People make basic workbenches out of pine that work just fine. We have things around here that we call oak though that aren't very great for a bench (just b/c they are not very fun to dry, flatten, saw, dimension, etc.).


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

White oak should be good.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Oak should make an outstanding Roubo workbench. If I recall correctly, Andre Roubo's original bench was made from oak.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine is being built in white oak, and I will be adding a contrasting wood for looks.


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Joe,
I am embarking into the realm of woodworking bench making myself and have 12/4 Red oak for the top and butternut for the base. I don't foresee any issues using oak, Oak is pretty cheap for me. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

